# CPU-Z Shows RAM at half speed



## Chase Quinnell

Hi everyone. I just wanted to get some clarification. Forgive me if this is supposed to be obvious. I notice that in CPU-Z, my RAM speed is listed as half what the specified speed should be. I also notice that latency doesn't appear to be the same as advertised either. I should be getting 9-9-9 for timing and my CAS Latency should be 9.

This is what CPU-Z says:



This is what the RAM should be doing according to Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314

Here is the validation record: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641862


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just wanted to get some clarification. Forgive me if this is supposed to be obvious. I notice that in CPU-Z, my RAM speed is listed as half what the specified speed should be. I also notice that latency doesn't appear to be the same as advertised either. I should be getting 9-9-9 for timing and my CAS Latency should be 9.
> This is what CPU-Z says:
> 
> This is what the RAM should be doing according to Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314
> Here is the validation record: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641862


normal as ram is dual data rate so 800x2 = 1600

here is my 1866 ram.


----------



## 072665995

Well according to my understanding the speed is split upon both sticks. Since u have 2 sticks of RAM, then itd be 800mhz for each stick. Thats how its like for me too.


----------



## Zeek

DDR= Double Date Rate so 800 is 1600









Your timings seem off tho. Did you set the XMP profile?


----------



## robbo2

DDR stands for double data rate. So you take that 800 and double so it is in fact running at 1600.

As for the timings, you can either select the XMP profile in the bios which will set everything for you, or you could set the timings yourself manually in the bios.


----------



## Chase Quinnell

I had my suspicions since it was pretty much half, and since it was dual I had wondered if that was related somehow. Thanks for the clarification!

I do want to know what's up with my timings though.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> DDR stands for double data rate. So you take that 800 and double so it is in fact running at 1600.
> As for the timings, you can either select the XMP profile in the bios which will set everything for you, or you could set the timings yourself manually in the bios.


So I have to manually adjust it to match the advertised specs? Is it unwise to make the changes without first checking/doing something else or is it just that simple?


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> I had my suspicions since it was pretty much half, and since it was dual I had wondered if that was related somehow. Thanks for the clarification!
> I do want to know what's up with my timings though.
> Edit:
> So I have to manually adjust it to match the advertised specs? Is it unwise to make the changes without first checking/doing something else or is it just that simple?


Nope everythings fine. U dont need to change anything unless u want to overclock em. But unless u know what ure doing just leave it as it is cuz the last time i tinkered in my bios without knowing what i was doing (dont ask why







) i almsot screwed everything up


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> So I have to manually adjust it to match the advertised specs? Is it unwise to make the changes without first checking/doing something else or is it just that simple?


You don't have to manually do it, you can load the XMP profile. If you go into the advanced settings in your bios you should be able to find it. Or you could just check the manual for your board if you're unsure.

Loading the XMP profile will set the advertised speed, timings and adjust voltages as needed.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *072665995*
> 
> Well according to my understanding the speed is split upon both sticks. Since u have 2 sticks of RAM, then itd be 800mhz for each stick. Thats how its like for me too.


Ouch. You might want to go back and read a few articles...

DDR can transfer on the rise and fall of the clock cycle, so it's effective speed (as advertised) is twice the actual speed (as listed in CPUz).


----------



## Chase Quinnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You don't have to manually do it, you can load the XMP profile. If you go into the advanced settings in your bios you should be able to find it. Or you could just check the manual for your board if you're unsure.
> Loading the XMP profile will set the advertised speed, timings and adjust voltages as needed.


I'm sure I'll find it. My BIOS was defaulted to advanced mode from the beginning, actually. Played with several settings already; mostly minor preference tweaks. I'll take a look at the XMP profile though. I don't remember seeing it, but then again I wasn't really looking last time I was on it.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chase Quinnell*
> 
> I'm sure I'll find it. My BIOS was defaulted to advanced mode from the beginning, actually. Played with several settings already; mostly minor preference tweaks. I'll take a look at the XMP profile though. I don't remember seeing it, but then again I wasn't really looking last time I was on it.


It'll be one of the first setting under the advanced tab and it will most likely be on Auto. I just can't remember the exact name of it.


----------

